# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  ΠΑΙΔΙΑ HELP!!ΑΡΧΑΡΙΟΣ

## Circi

Ηi παιδια
Θελω να συνδεθω στο ΕWN αλλα δεν ξερω ακριβως τι πρεπει να κανω.
Εκανα εγραφη στο AWMN.Μετα στο WIND.Δεν εχω ιδεα πρεπει να δωσω καποιο στιγμα καπου?
Μενω Εξω Παναγιτσα.Πρεπει να συνδεθω σε καποιο AP?
Tι εξοπλισμος χρειαζετε?

----------


## tritsako

Καλώς ήρθες.

πρώτα ρίξε μία μέλέτη στο παρακάτω. Μετά έλα πάλι.
http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Tut ... gMeIn2.pdf

 :: 

Υ.Γ. δεν γράφουμε με κεφαλαία, μόνο αν θέλουμε να φωνάξουμε.  ::

----------


## harrylaos

ΑΨΟΥ! Παναθεμα με  ::   ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

Ο Νεος οδηγος συνδεσης ειναι εδω
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=37932

----------


## Circi

Τα κοντινοτερα AP:
o PIT kai o spirosco2 στην Ν.Αρτακη

να τα στοιχεια:

(1)
CIRCI
Αζιμούθιο: 235.42°
Υψόμετρο: 18 (+20) m
Κλίση: 0.14°

PIT
Αζιμούθιο: 55.4°
Υψόμετρο: 27 (+20) m
Κλίση: -0.14°


<--- Απόσταση: 3.585 km --->
Free space loss:
111.32 dBm @ 2450 MHz


(2)

CIRCI
Αζιμούθιο: 359°
Υψόμετρο: 18 (+20) m
Κλίση: -0.24°

spirosco2
Αζιμούθιο: 179°
Υψόμετρο: 9 (+12) m
Κλίση: 0.24°


<--- Απόσταση: 3.981 km --->
Free space loss:
112.23 dBm @ 2450 MHz


Απεχω 3.5km και 4km δηλαδη.

Απο οτι βλεπω καλυτερη επαφη εχω με τον PIT χωρις καποιο φυσικο εμποδιο μπροστα.

Μπορω να συνδεθω πανω του δηλαδη?
Τι ακριβως πρεπει να κανω?

tnx παιδια γιατι ειμαι χοντροασχετος....

----------


## tritsako

Harrylaos, σωστός το είχα ξεχάσει.

Γήτσες....


Circi, θα πρέπει να κάνεις ένα scan αρχικά, και από και πέρα βλέπεις.

----------


## harrylaos

Ακριβως! Σκαν,
Αν εχεις κανα κονε πες να ερθει να σεε βοηθησει.
Αλλιως...
"11924 Project"

----------


## socrates

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας...

Σου στέλνω με pm το τηλέφωνο του PIT ο οποίος θα σε κατατοπίσει σε οποιαδήποτε απορία έχεις σχετικά.

----------


## sv1bjr

Καλώς ήλθες.

Κανείς δεν γεννήθηκε σοφός, η όρεξη και το ενδιαφέρον σου είναι ο μοχλός που θα υπερνικήσει κάθε δυσκολία ώστε να στηρίξεις και συ το ολοένα επεκτεινόμενο δίκτυο της Χαλκίδας.

Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## Circi

Παιδια βρηκα ενα laptop και καναμε scan με ενα φιλο στην ταρατσα αλλα δεν πιανει κανενα δυκτιο.
Αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι βλακεια?Aφου με την κεραια του laptop σιγα μην επιανε ενα AP 3.5km μακρυα...

Με ενα πιατο λογικα δεν θα εχω σημα?
Αφου βλεπω οτι ο PIT με τον Spirosco2 (τα 2 AP) συνδεονται μεταξυ τους σε αποσταση 6.67 km
Δηλαδη Χαλκιδα/Δεξαμενη------->Αρτακη πανω απο θαλασσα.
Και χρησιμοποιουν πιάτο Gibertini 80cm.

<--- Απόσταση: 6.67 km --->
Free space loss:
116.71 dBm @ 2450 MHz

----------


## harrylaos

> Παιδια βρηκα ενα laptop και καναμε scan με ενα φιλο στην ταρατσα αλλα δεν πιανει κανενα δυκτιο.
> Αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι βλακεια?Aφου με την κεραια του laptop σιγα μην επιανε ενα AP 3.5km μακρυα...


Κοιτα, Παιζει ρολο ο κομβουχος, τι ισχυ εχει επιλεξει να εκπεμπει το access point του.




> Με ενα πιατο λογικα δεν θα εχω σημα?


Λογικα ναι, Ενα πιατο ειναι κατευθυντικο μεσο μεταδοσης σηματος,οσο πιο μεγαλο σε ακτινα ειναι τοσο περισσοτερη απολαβη εχει, ενω η ομνι 2 dbi που εχει το λαπτοπ εντοπιζει τα σηματα στα 100 μετρα, το πολυ στα 200.Πολυ μεγαλο ρολο παιζει ομως και η ευαισθησια της καρτας σου.

----------


## liousis

Καλώς μας ήρθες.Πολύ κοντά σου,πίσω από το jumbo βρίσκεται ο κόμβος Kingaetos.
Ρίξε μια ματιά στο http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=35558 και επικοινώνησε μαζί του με pm μέσα από το forum.

----------


## Circi

harry κατι εχω αρχισει να καταλαβαινω...  ::  

Δηλαδη για να συνδεθω πχ με τον PIT σε αποσταση 3.5 km χωρις φυσικο εμποδιο χρειαζομαι ενα πιατο 1m ας πουμε?
Αυτο το πιατο πρεπει να κοιταει την omni του PIT?

Για να γινουν συνδεσεις 2-3-4km+ δεν πρεπει να υπαρχουν 2 πιατα που το ενα να κοιταει το αλλο???
Συνδεεσαι πανω στην OMNI του AP???

Νομιζα οτι σε τοσο μεγαλες αποστασεις πρεπει να υπαρχουν 2 πιατα που το 1 κοιταει το αλλο....


Μπορεις να μου προτεινεις εξοπλισμο?

----------


## Circi

> Καλώς μας ήρθες.Πολύ κοντά σου,πίσω από το jumbo βρίσκεται ο κόμβος Kingaetos.
> Ρίξε μια ματιά στο http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=35558 και επικοινώνησε μαζί του με pm μέσα από το forum.


Δεν τον βρισκω στο WIND....
Δεν εχει δωσει στιγμα.

Το σπιτι του Kingaetos ειναι 200μ απο το δικο μου.

----------


## liousis

Μην βιάζεσαι...
Διάβασε http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/.../PlugMeIn2.pdf και επικοινώνησε με τον Kingaeto.
Kαι για να είναι πιο ξεκάθαρα τα πράγματα ,να σε ενημερώσω ότι το awmn-ewn δεν έχει σχέση με το internet και δεν είναι plug'n'play...  ::  
Ότι θέλεις εδώ είμαστε.

Φιλικά, Παναγιώτης.

----------


## liousis

Έχει δηλώσει τον κόμβο του στο wind της Εύβοιας μόνο.Δυστυχώς για τεχνικούς λόγους είναι down η σελίδα και δεν θα μπορέσεις να τον δεις.  ::

----------


## harrylaos

> harry κατι εχω αρχισει να καταλαβαινω...  
> 
> Δηλαδη για να συνδεθω πχ με τον PIT σε αποσταση 3.5 km χωρις φυσικο εμποδιο χρειαζομαι ενα πιατο 80cm ας πουμε?
> Αυτο το πιατο πρεπει να κοιταει την omni του PIT? (Ναι αν θες να συνδεθεις σαν "πελατης" στα 11mbps (800kb/sec))
> 
> Για να γινουν συνδεσεις 2-3-4km+ δεν πρεπει να υπαρχουν 2 πιατα που το ενα να κοιταει το αλλο??? (Ναι αλλα πρεπει να εχεις και αλλο ενα να κοιταει αλλον κομβο ωστε να "δρομολογεις πακετα")
> Συνδεεσαι πανω στην OMNI του AP??? (Ναι για client- οχι για backbone)
> 
> Νομιζα οτι σε τοσο μεγαλες αποστασεις πρεπει να υπαρχουν 2 πιατα που το 1 κοιταει το αλλο....(ετσι ειναι αλλα, οι πελατες συνδεονται σε access point ενω αν θες και εσυ να εισαι κομβουχος κορμου (2χ54mbps interfaces 24/7 open machine) πρεπει να εχεις 2 κατευθυντικα ιντερφεης. 
> ...


Ναι μπορω, Grid στα 2.4 η στα 5 θα σου προτεινα, απο την Pacific Wireless *η* ενα πιατο Gibertini αλουμινενιο 80cm, αναλογα βεβαια με τους αερηδες εκει. Σχετικα τα feeder της αγορας ειναι συγκεκριμενα, απο συγκεκριμενους. Για βαση, αν εχεις τα λεφτα, πας και αγοραζεις πυλωνα, η εναν πρασινο γαλβανιζε σωληνα,(να προτιμησεις να ειναι τρακτεροτος και οχι λειος για να πιανει καλα το πιατο - καπου ειχα δει εναν). Εαν παρεις πυλωνα δεν θα σου χρειαστει βαση(γιατι τα 3 ποδαρακια εχουν τρυπες), ενω αν παρεις ιστο, υπαρχουν 2 επιλογες, ειτε σε καποιο δωμα, ειτε στο δαπεδο,ειτε σε καποιο ανθεκτικο καγκελο το οποιο ακουμπαει (συναπτεται) σε μπετον. Αντιριδες σε οποιαδηποτε απο τις 3 λυσεις διαλεξεις, ετσι για προφυλαξη συνισταμενων δυναμεων κατα του ιστου.
Απο την εμπειρια μου, θα σου προτεινα να παρεις και Wall Mouting Brackets (ορθες γωνιες) εφοσων εισαι ψιλα και βλεπεις τα παντα αλλα φυσικα χρειαζομαι να δω καποιες φωτος του πως ειναι εκει το ανααγλυφο, αν εχεις δωμα και πολλα αλλα.

Για βγαλε φωτος με την κατασταση που επικρατει να σου πω, τι πιστευω και να το συζητησουμε.

----------


## Circi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Circi
> 
> harry κατι εχω αρχισει να καταλαβαινω...  
> 
> Δηλαδη για να συνδεθω πχ με τον PIT σε αποσταση 3.5 km χωρις φυσικο εμποδιο χρειαζομαι ενα πιατο 80cm ας πουμε?
> Αυτο το πιατο πρεπει να κοιταει την omni του PIT? (Ναι αν θες να συνδεθεις σαν "πελατης" στα 11mbps (800kb/sec))
> 
> Για να γινουν συνδεσεις 2-3-4km+ δεν πρεπει να υπαρχουν 2 πιατα που το ενα να κοιταει το αλλο??? (Ναι αλλα πρεπει να εχεις και αλλο ενα να κοιταει αλλον κομβο ωστε να "δρομολογεις πακετα")
> Συνδεεσαι πανω στην OMNI του AP??? (Ναι για client- οχι για backbone)
> ...



Τελικα μου ειπαν οτι υπαρχει ενα AP που δεν ειναι καταχωρημενο στο Wind-Awmn αλλα στο EWN.
Aυτο το AP υπολογιζω max αποσταση 250-350μ. και εχω οπτικη επαφη καθαροτατη γιατι η περιοχη δεν ειναι πυκνοκατοικημενη.

Λεω παρω μια Grid και οχι κατοπτρο γιατι πρεπει να κοιταει βορρα και εδω φυσαει τρελα χειμωνα-καλοκαιρι.
Η ταρατσα μου εχει χαμηλο τοιχακι σε καποια σημεια σκεφτομαι να ανοιξω τρυπες και δεσω ενα μικρο ιστο πανω του (1μ) οπως ειδα σε μια φωτο εδω http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Tut ... gMeIn2.pdf.
Ουτως η αλλως εδω εχει μονο μονοκατοικιες και δεν μου κοβει τιποτα οπτικη επαφη απο την ταρατσα για να σηκωσω ιστο 3-4 m.

Αυριο θα βγαλω φωτογραφιες προς το AP του Kingaetos να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας.

Γιατι η Grid πρεπει να ειναι στα 5Ghz? Στα 2.4 δεν παιζει το δυκτιο?
Kανενα access point δοκιμασμενο?

----------


## harrylaos

access point wl ovislink 5460v2 (του φορας latest firmware-60 ευρω)
Θα σου πει περισσοτερα ο Θανασης. Το κατεχει.

Οσο για το θεμα Grid 2.4 η 5γιγακυκλους....
Στην μπαντα των 2.4 παιζουμε για client links δηλαδη εσυ συνδεσαι σε ενα access point στα 11mbps(802.11b η αλλιως το γηροκομειο) το οποιο εχει 2 κατευθυντικα ιντερφεης που το συνδεουν στο υπολοιπο δικτυο.
Στην μπαντα των 5 (802.11a δηλαδη modes μεχρι 54mbps interfaces) παιζει ο κομβουχος με τους υπολοιπους κομβουχους.

Μιλα και συνενοησου με τα παιδια εκει περα, βαλε αν θελησεις και καμια φωτο.
Να ακουσεις προτασεις.

----------


## Circi

Ναι εγω θελω να ειμαι ενα απλο client.
Δεν θελω να φτιαξω κομβο...

Αρα grid 2.4Ghz?

----------


## θανάσης

Circi καλημέρα και καλώς ήρθες στο Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας και από εμένα.
Το wind είναι κάτω για τεχνικούς λόγους, αλλά αυτό δεν μας ενοχλεί βάλε φωτογραφίες για συνέχεια και θα τα πούμε που και πως. (όλοι αρχάριοι ξεκινάμε).

----------


## tritsako

Circi μπράβο, καλά πας.  ::  

Εγώ συμφvωνώ με αυτά που σου προτίνει ο Harris.

----------


## Circi

Ρε παιδια plz μην το spammarete να βγαλω μια ακρη.

Λοιπον να μερικες φωτο.

To AP Κingaetos :


H Ταρατσα:

----------


## Circi

Εδω λεω να βαλω την κεραια:



Συνδεση μπορει να γινει?
Μπορειτε να μου δωσετε ακριβη εξοπλισμο και online καταστηματα plz?

----------


## liousis

Άψογος!!
Στείλε pm στον Kingaeto.Λογικά to Ap του πρέπει να το βρίσκεις...εάν δουλεύει...  ::

----------


## liousis

Ρεύμα έχεις στην ταράτσα?

----------


## Circi

Δεν νομιζω αλλα ακριβως απο κατω ειναι το δωματιο μου και θα αγορασω ενα POE.
Με Scan απο φοτητο δεν βρισκω κατι.
Αν ηταν ανοιχτο το AP δεν θα ειχα σημα στο φορητο?

----------


## Neuro

Posts που αποτελούσαν παρεξήγηση μεταξύ χρηστών μεταφέρθηκαν στα Ο.Τ., με τη σύμφωνη γνώμη των χρηστών.

----------


## PIT

Φιλε circi καλησπερα και καλως ηρθες!!

Σου εχω στειλει πμ με λεπτομεριες. 

Πιστευω να τα πουμε και απο κοντα, Φιλικα Βασιλης  ::

----------

